# Interesting looking red-head...



## CWBees (May 11, 2006)

I have to say I never saw any like that. Did the drone stick his head in some paint laying around?


----------



## CWBees (May 11, 2006)

According to this article http://www.scielo.br/scielo.php?script=sci_arttext&pid=S0103-90162003000200011 I guess your drone has the mutant brick eye color.


----------



## Jeffzhear (Dec 2, 2006)

Fascinating, I have never seen a honeybee with eyes like that! wow, something to keep an eye out for. I imagine it would be easy to spot! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## betrbekepn (Aug 7, 2006)

Thanks for posting pic! I too have never seen this before. Pretty cool!


----------



## Curtis (Jun 25, 2005)

What are you useing to smoke them with? And does it give them the munchies?
Curtis


----------



## riverrat (Jun 3, 2006)

hows the honey production I bet they dont fly much but when they do there feet never leave the ground hope hes not a dealer


----------

